# Equipment upgrage



## BigknockHawk (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, so I am not a new member here, I've been around for just over 2 years.  You can tell that I am what would be referred to as a "lurker".  I don't post very often, mainly because I don't feel that I have as much experience as many others here, but mostly, and I will be totally honest, because I don't want to make myself look like a fool.  That being said, I know enough, from my "lurking", that many times the "which lens should I buy" type threads can aggravate some people because it really is such a personal decision.

I know that the best way to make an informed choice is to become informed.  That is why I am not asking you to make a decision for me, but rather, to provide me your opinion on the information I am going to give you to further inform myself so I can make the best informed decision.  Mind you, my decision will not be made using just the information I gather here, but I respect the judgement of many people on these boards based on what I have read from them in the past.

So let me get to my point.

I am considering an upgrade, of either my body (I wish I could do that in real life, 'cause I need one!), or to keep the body I have and buy the best glass I can afford.  The current gear I have is as follows:

DSLR - Cannon EOS Rebel T1i  (bought just before Xmas in 2010), with the Canon extra battery grip
Lenses - Canon EF-S 18-55mm (kit lens) / Canon EF-S 55-250mm 1:4-5.6 IS (also came with the kit) / Tokina SD 11-16 f/2.8 (IF) DX / Canon EF 100-400mm 1:4.5-5.6 L IS / Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM

The type of photography I am using this for is sporting events (my daughter is a swimmer), landscape, nature and wildlife, architecture, and macro (I know I don't have a true macro lens yet, but I intend to get one).  I am not really into portraits, but many times am asked to take "family photos" whenever there is a gathering.

As I said above, I am looking to upgrade the body and keep the lenses I have, or to keep the body I have and upgrade the lenses.  Of the research I have done on bodies, I would be leaning towards the 7D.  I have read and seen reviews where it was comparable to, if not better performing than the 5D Mark II.

If I were to keep my T1i, I would definitely be getting the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS, as well as a quality macro lens.

In your opinions, what would be the advantages and disadvantages of these two scenarios.  OR, is there one I have not considered, that I should?  I would love to say that money is no object (wouldn't we all!), but I am mostly interested in your opinions from a performance aspect.

I look forward to your responses.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 1, 2012)

The bigger question I would ask is, do you feel that your abilities are outgrowing the camera and lenses that you have.
All other things considered, camera functions etc, A better lens would be the next logical step.

Depending on what and when you shoot, a new body is not going to make your images necessarily better. (ie low light capability, noise, ISO ability etc etc etc)

On a side note: the 7D is not better performing than the 5DII, just performing differently. I have both


----------



## jaomul (Feb 1, 2012)

If it was me with your kit I would def go with the lenses. Swimming is not the type of event where you need lightning fast focus, wildlife maybe but all other areas you are covered. As they say everyone has an opinion but as much as many want the 7d it looks to me that maybe you don't need it


----------



## Dao (Feb 1, 2012)

Just wondering, do you have a flash?  If not, that for sure is a good thing to have especially you mentioned family gathering photos.


I think it all comes down to what the new body (of course I mean the camera) or the new lens brings you.  A lot of adv jumping from T1i to 7D, and same as jumping from 55-250mm to 70-200mm L lens.  I don't know.  

"sporting events (my daughter is a swimmer), landscape, nature and wildlife, architecture, and macro"
The only thing is macro and sporting events. .. or .. maybe wildlife.  Were you able to take good photos of your daughter swimming with your current setup?  If not, what kind of issue did you encounter?  Cannot obtain a fast enough shutter speed?


----------

